# HOn30?



## glockr (Feb 7, 2011)

Are there any currently available N scale locomotives that would make fairly simple conversions to HOn30? Would prefer small steam but I could live with a diesel critter.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well Hon3 are HO sized narrow gauge engines that run on N scale track so you would have to buy an Hon3 scale engine puting a N scale enginein an HO layout would be more like a 7 1/2 gauge sized train i think?


----------



## rybredd (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Ken, 

This critter was built by a friend on another forum using an N scale LifeLike 0-6-0, these are very affordable :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've built several on different mechanisms...Atlas N scale GP-9...










Atlas N scale 0-6-0, caboose is on an N scale truck...










Model Power N scale RS-15 (though I recommend staying away from these)...


----------



## rybredd (Aug 24, 2011)

i love the critter with the bobber!

I was also thinking of building a vertical boiler from a diesel like the one above...
Not a forgiving project Shaygetz?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rybredd said:


> i love the critter with the bobber!
> 
> I was also thinking of building a vertical boiler from a diesel like the one above...
> Not a forgiving project Shaygetz?


Actually, it's one of my favorites...the mechanism is a poor one though...I did it on a strict budget. I have two more that I'm experimenting with, once I find a way to make it run better, I'll swap mechanisms.

The 0-6-0 has the usual balky running issues associated with small N scale switchers, your best bet would be a latter one with a tender for additional track power pickup.

The Goose is my best runner---Atlas, of course---it ran 6 hours straight on its maiden run at a train show...the little booger just wouldn't quit.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

on my unbuild still in design layout i plan to have some h0n30 logging/ minining gear
name some more good n scale locos that run well and make a conversion to hon30


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Hon30 is fun. I like to model Main 2 foot. Dave Frary gave me a lot of ideas.


----------



## musicman (Jan 30, 2014)

You could try a N scale Bachman MDT Plymouth, and just make the cab bigger.


----------

